# Cichlids for Planted Tank



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone recommend South American Cichlids in addition to Keyholes that are good for planted tanks? I have 125g, very well planted. pH is around 6. I know a lot of people have had success with Keyholes, but wondering if there are others that go well in planted tanks.


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

I cannot give you great fish to have in your tank, but I can recommend against two types of Cichlids. I have Severums and Geohpagus sp. 'Bahia Red' in my 125, and they both tear at the plants. Mainly the Severums. The Geophaus however dig a lot and disturb the plants quite a bit. I had to have sand for them because they sift through it constantly. Many of the eartheaters (Geophagus and Satanoperca)will require this.

Mikrogeophagus ramirezi and mikrogeophagus altispinosus (ram species) would be great in a tank like that. Also Angels and Discus would do well in a tank like that and do not mess with the plants much. However, my angels in my 55 destroy my Ludwiga and my Heteranthera zosterifolia, but not my Limnophila species.

But also do not forget there are many riverine West African species like the Pelvicachromis species, Hemichromis cristatus, Steatocranus gibbiceps, or others that also appreciate heavily planted tanks with pH of that level. I also hear they are nice on your plants.

Here is a full list of a lot of these West African species. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=17

I have always wanted to setup a west African tank, but never had the space with my South Americans.

Anyway, I don't know if it helps, but at least gives you more to think about. Best of luck to you in your choices!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

in addition to the rams and angels and discuss you can get apistos. i have a group and they do great! they don't botter anyone or anything and a nice one to keep. one easier would be best like the cacatuoides...i too have a 125 and have rams, angels, and apistos.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I'm going to do some more research online as well so I know what I'm getting into.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Some other options:

nannacara anomala
laetacara curviceps

If you aren't strict about them being from south america:

Pelvicachromis species including the common krib (p. pulcher) and p. taeniatus are great cichlids for a planted tank. They are interesting, have a similar temperament to apistos, and won't bother plants.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

What about Firemouths? Do they really dig a lot? Anyone have success with them? I have a wide range of plants (HC, Glosso, stems, rooted, ferns, moss, anubias, etc.).


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Bryeman said:


> What about Firemouths? Do they really dig a lot? Anyone have success with them? I have a wide range of plants (HC, Glosso, stems, rooted, ferns, moss, anubias, etc.).


IMO, steer clear of Central Americans. They generally need harder water and will re-arrange your tank much more than true softwater dwarf cichlids.

I'd go with Apistogramma cactuoides, C.borelli, Nannacara anomala or Bolivian Rams for beginners to SA dwarfs. If you've had a bit experience then any of the dwarf SAs from Ivanacara sized downwards, including all Apistogramma, Biotoecus, Crenicara, Dicrossus, Nannacara and even dwarf Crenicichla would be good choices.

For West Africans any group 2 Pelvicachromis, Steatocranus casurarius, S.tinanti and Anomalochromis are good beginners choices. Group 1 Pelvicachromis (the larger species), other Steatocranus, Chromidotilapia, Benitochromis, Nanochromis, Congochromis and most Hemichromis are best left for after you have a bit more experience with Westies IMHO.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Bryeman said:


> What about Firemouths? Do they really dig a lot? Anyone have success with them? I have a wide range of plants (HC, Glosso, stems, rooted, ferns, moss, anubias, etc.).


Interesting. I have 2 Firemouth in an otherwise "south america" fish set up. They are 3" and I haven't had them for a really long time but from what i've seen so far, it looks like it works in my set up. They do look for food around the substrate but do not dig hard or remove gravel (i have 1/2" gravel), and i only see them looking for algae around plants and dritwood. Never eating the plants themselves.

They also get along perfectly with the other fish. Very peaceful, except a little territorial amongst themselves (i thought i got 1M + 1F but seems like it was 1 dominant M and 1 submissive M, we'll see when they grow). I also feed live foods (mosquito and frog larvae) and everyone eats them except the firemouths, so im assuming they wont eat smaller fish. In fact, looks like they've tamed my serpaes who were super annoying...

My tank is:
- 200 Gal, pH 7.4, gH 11, kH 7. 
- Angelfish, Black skirt and Serpae tetras, Corydoras trilineatus and Firemouth cichlids. 
- Hygrophila difformis, Bacopa caroliniana, Cabomba, Rotala rotundifolia, Ludwigia ovalis, Egeria densa, Hornworth.....

Regards


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Interesting stuff everyone. I have been doing research online a lot this weekend, and with the setup I have and size of tank, I think I'll be ok with Firemouths. If not, my local pet store will take them back at a reduced price, but they are only charging $2.50ea, so not a huge risk. Kribs look interesting too. I'm heading to the fish store now, so we'll see what I come home with. It'll be one or the other!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

At 3" they're only just getting started! They can get to 6"!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I got the Firemouths. So far, they are getting picked on by my other fish, but that won't last long I imagine. Their color looks great already. The store had Kribs too, but I went with the Firemouths for now. We'll see what happens. I talked to some others who have kept Firemouths successfully, so I decided to go that route.


----------

